# Transformation...



## twoclones (Feb 18, 2012)

This bear stood in the back of my flatbed Ford for 3 years. 







When someone wanted to buy it, I negotiated to get my full price by offering to make him "like new". Then I lost control and he ended up looking like this.... 






Customer is happy and decided to also buy a beaver.


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 20, 2012)

nice work! im still working on a mushroom,lol.


----------



## atvguns (Feb 20, 2012)

I wish I could do something like that looks great


----------



## rb142 (Feb 22, 2012)

I love those pieces. You do great work!


----------



## zacker (Feb 27, 2012)

WOW.. the second version is so much more nicer.. (More Nicer? Is that even normal) 
Are these done with a saw? it almost looks like they are hand carved...


----------



## twoclones (Feb 27, 2012)

zacker said:


> WOW.. the second version is so much more nicer.. (More Nicer? Is that even normal)
> Are these done with a saw? it almost looks like they are hand carved...



Hahaha... The face of the "more nicer" one is carved with a Stihl MS-200 and Sioux dime tip bar. What's not showing well is the hair texture which really looks like it was hand carved with #10 gouges. That was carved with an Eder Trog / power gouge. Pretty expensive piece of carving equipment at about $1,000 _(worth every penny)_ after importing from Germany and attaching to a MS-260. 

You can see a video of the Trog here.


----------



## zacker (Feb 27, 2012)

twoclones said:


> Hahaha... The face of the "more nicer" one is carved with a Stihl MS-200 and Sioux dime tip bar. What's not showing well is the hair texture which really looks like it was hand carved with #10 gouges. That was carved with an Eder Trog / power gouge. Pretty expensive piece of carving equipment at about $1,000 _(worth every penny)_ after importing from Germany and attaching to a MS-260.
> 
> You can see a video of the Trog here.



Cool!!! Almost like a chainsaw router.. but sideways! 

This is from Youtube (I just had to go look at more videos.)

Log Master Troghöhler - www.bsjw.ch - YouTube

And this looks neat, not for detail but basic shaping and stripping... 
Log Wizard Chainsaw Attachment Demonstration - YouTube


----------



## zacker (Feb 27, 2012)

Do they make a smaller, hand held version of this for fine detail... like a dremel but bigger, with more power... could you go right through a post with this? to make a square hole for a fence?


----------



## twoclones (Feb 27, 2012)

zacker said:


> Do they make a smaller, hand held version of this for fine detail... like a dremel but bigger, with more power... could you go right through a post with this? to make a square hole for a fence?



"They" do not but the closest thing to it might be either an Arbortech mini grinder OR a rotary chisel _(tri-cutters)_ in a die grinder or foredom. 

The Trog wouldn't be the tool for making holes in a post.


----------



## Bushmans (Mar 6, 2012)

Great looking stuff! Thanks for posting!


----------

